# rock against racism event feat. KRS ONE april 17th new paltz, NY



## wildboy860 (Apr 10, 2010)

ROCK AGAINST RACISM 4/17/10


----------



## EastCoast315 (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh shit, thats not too far from me! If anyone's coming down from up north, I could use a ride down!


----------



## clarity (Apr 11, 2010)

word up, fellas!

my group Conceptual Elements will be performing at this event...we're very excited to perform our brand of intelligent hip hop for the local members of the New Paltz community - even more excited to meet everyone and buggout before and after our performance...

check out our music at Conceptual Elements on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

or 

Conceptual Elements | Facebook

peace fellas!

see you on 4/17


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 11, 2010)

if anyone is comming down from MA or CT to attend this I could use a ride aswell! and clarity; your groups sounds tight. I hope to make it to this show!


----------

